# Greeneville,Tn



## Btock (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know anything about bees. I just discovered a hive in one of my trees that is approx. 1 ft wide and 2 feet long. I believe it is a honeybee hive. I know that we need honeybees so don't want to exterminate it. What I want to know is, does the hive pose a risk to the health of the tree?


----------



## Hillbillenigma (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey, I'm over in Kingsport. If the hive is made of paper they ain't Honey bees.  

If it is a swarm of honeybees they are just passing through, the Swarm will eventually move on to another location and no damage to the tree will be left. I would suspect that sometime tomorrow afternoon they will move on. I

There are beekeepers who would like to have a Swarm, even this late in the season. You may want to try and look up the numbers for the *Washington County Beekeepers club *and call one of the officers, could be that someone would come by and capture them and give them a new home.


----------



## Btock (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for your reply.
They've been here for about a month and must be pretty happy because they show no signs of moving on! In fact, I'm sure the hive has grown!!
I looked online and found the Davy Crocket Bee Association, called, and left a message for the president. I haven't heard back yet, (the listing may not be up to date)so I'll keep trying to talk to someone who lives nearby.
As long as my tree will be ok, I'm happy!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

The tree will be fine. Could you take pictures? We might be able to make suggestions on the forum.


----------



## Btock (Jul 27, 2010)

Everytime I try to upload the picture, I get an "invalid file" message. How can I get it uploaded??


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

Upload the pictures to an on-line website like Photobucket. From there copy it down using a link from Photobucket.

If the hive is in the tree the bees will be fine. If they are actually on the branches of the tree they will not make it through the winter.

If in the branches, sounds like time to learn to become a beek.

Good luck.


----------



## Btock (Jul 27, 2010)

Finally! Here is the hive on our property in Greeneville, TN.

Go to:

http://i1013.photobucket.com/albums/af255/1btock/bees.jpg


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

A good find. I wonder how long they have been there.


----------



## Btock (Jul 27, 2010)

I truly am a "newbie" when it comes to bees.
Our first inclination was to call an exterminator, but now I'm glad we didn't.
Can you explain a bit further why this is a good find? Is it because the number of hives is declining??


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

It is a good find because honeybees are SO important to agriculture and thus to the economy as a whole. My view is that honeybees are, indeed, the lynch-pin of agriculture. -james


----------



## USCBeeMan (Feb 7, 2009)

It's a good find because the colony appears to be strong. Lot of bees on the outside which indicates a lot of bees inside. No telling how long the bees have been there or how large the colony/comb.

Either way the bees are living and surviving. Surviving.....that's the key.


----------

